
Amazon bought Ring for market position, not technology, emails suggest - aspenmayer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/30/21348483/amazon-jeff-bezos-alexa-ring-market-dominance-antitrust-hearing-congress
======
londons_explore
Isn't this the case for nearly any tech acquisition?

A team of a few top engineers could rebuild nearly any app from scratch in a
few months.

